# Looking for available apps to add...



## spacecase (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm new to Tivo and was trying to find a location that might list all of the available apps that can be run (safely, by non-programmer types) or additional sites that would better show all the additional bells and whistles that can be utilized through Tivo.

I've searched and read through enough posts to make my eyes bleed before posting this thread, and yet I still can't find anything that's already been posted (unless the blood in my eyes hindered my viewing of the thread I was looking for  )

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to learning something new.


----------



## wrlee (Nov 11, 2006)

I second that... I was looking for a "gallery" of HME applications. Does such a thing exist? It would clue me into whether I should pursue my own development on a particular function. 

Bill...


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.apps.tv/


----------



## tedbill (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree, it would be nice if there was one site where all the various HME apps were listed with the ability to rate the applications. Until that happens you just need to dig around here for links to the various apps that are out there.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=312894


----------

